# Flatpacks and ICs



## cmiller92 (Jan 12, 2014)

Seems like there are more and more listings lately for flatpacks, ICs, and surface mounted. If Patnor's yields about these are correct there might be a decent profit margin in some of them.

Just a thought!


----------

